# Clown fish laying eggs shots



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

So, this is their 4th time, and they are getting better each time. We got lots of eggs now, +100 for sure. You can see all the yellow are tiny little eggs.

The sun hits my tank for about 10 minutes each morning, got some cool shots.









This one is my favorite!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

how come nobody comments about my beautiful fish but im getting PM's wishing me luck and wanting to buy my pair


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

That's sooooo cool!!!!

Congrats!

I'm thinking of setting up a clownfish breeding system soon. Might need a pair!

Vinoy


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! Hopefully you have some fry when I have a tank ready.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is very cool.

Btw RC has a section on breeding fish some of the threads on hatching and raising fry are really informative.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

noy said:


> This is very cool.
> 
> Btw RC has a section on breeding fish some of the threads on hatching and raising fry are really informative.


Thank you Noy, I have been roaming there already. Seems I have all the equipment but the rotifiers. I will get them this week from reefaquaria. we'll give them a few tries until it goes, so far we are on day #4 no problems.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

matti2uude said:


> Very nice! Hopefully you have some fry when I have a tank ready.


i hope so too! it's apparently very hard and its feeding is very difficult to so survival is not that easy


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you all, If I manage to get the eggs hatching and siphon them safety to the fry tank i will post pictures.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

eggs are almost ready to hatch, either tonight or tomorrow night.... scared!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Good luck !!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well everyone. We are at day #9. Last night we woke up several times and the eggs were there. This morning the eggs were there. Tonight, got home, only one left. I have to assume they hatched during the day contrary to what all websites were showing....
however, not all hope is lost. I have my rotifier culture going and in 2 weeks we'll have eggs again. next time i am moving the rock to my frag tank with anemones and all on day 8 or so.... this way if the fry do hatch, it will be in the fry tank already....


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss... I remember the disappointment when my Angels are their own fry...then the male died. I never tried again, it really is heartbreaking.  >HUGZ<


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Norman said:


> Sorry for your loss... I remember the disappointment when my Angels are their own fry...then the male died. I never tried again, it really is heartbreaking.  >HUGZ<


Awww, it is. I sucessfully bred angels and discus so I am confident we'll make it there eventually!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome! I miss when my clowns would hatch eggs every week. Always cool to show visitors their nest. 

Raising clownfish from fry is extremely difficult. Specialized food that needs to be in constant supply.... It requires a specialized setup


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes good luck leti. It is more frustrating than rewarding to keep these little bugger's alive but I have faith In you!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck!!

J


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all,

i was greeted this morning with a huge batch of yellow eggs. The clowns seem to get better everytime. the layed eggs less than 2 weeks apart.

Steven i have rotifier culture and rotifier food going strong for 2 weeks now, and have the tank ready with air stones. the chances of survival are slim, but is all about the race and not the prize. You guys dont trust a chick's maternal instincts?  if one survives i will be happy.

yellow spot is the eggs, it goes all the way under the rock. you can only see them in the morning when the nems are retracted. during the day they are completely enclosed by the nems

We're on day one- 7 more to go!


----------

